# Liste mit aktuellen PCGames-Specials - Kaufberatung und Wissenstipps zu Hardware



## AntonioFunes (21. Januar 2015)

Liebe PCGames-Community,

an Wochenenden wird stets ein Artikel  von mir von der Redaktion freigeschaltet, in dem es um Wissen,  Praxistipps, Kaufberatung und/oder Marktübersichten rund um Hardware,  manchmal auch um Software geht. Im Kaufberatungsforum habe ich dazu  einen Thread erstellt, in dem ihr alle aktuellen Specials gelistet  vorfindet, die in den letzten etwa 12 Monaten veröffentlicht wurden. Der  Thread wird regelmäßig gupdatet. Schaut doch mal rein! 

http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...m-thema-hardware-wissen-und-kaufberatung.html

Viel Spaß!


----------

